# Paint opener



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone do good on paint this morning?


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

A small brown & rainbow plus 2 chubs. Yourself?


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Missed 2 small trouts on spinners, then snapped my rod.....grrrr!
1 guy next to me caught a very nice trout (16")....I helped him to net the fish


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

manOfaith said:


> A small brown & rainbow plus 2 chubs. Yourself?


Tommrow!


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

French-guy said:


> Missed 2 small trouts on spinners, then snapped my rod.....grrrr!
> 1 guy next to me caught a very nice trout (16")....I helped him to net the fish


Awesome!


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

Need a new rod....UL
what do you suggest!


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Caught one a little better this evening


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

French-guy said:


> Need a new rod....UL
> what do you suggest!


I dont know if they still make it ,but love my G Loomis sr661/ultralight,moderate action 5ft 6in 2to 6lb 1/32 to3/16oz GL3 bought it umteen years ago for $150 bucks. its a fun rod for trout bends like a bamboo rod or like my two and three weight fly rods will handle a good size fish too. Just checked still on the market but an extra 50 bucks http://www.gloomis.com/content/g-lo...-panfish/CLASSIC_TROUT_PANFISH_SPINNING.html# Bet this would be a good one a bit lighter line http://www.gloomis.com/content/g-lo...-panfish/CLASSIC_TROUT_PANFISH_SPINNING.html# oops ldont know what im doing LOL talking about the 6010


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

2nd the Loomis claim. Almost all my rods at Loomis and I luv them.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

French-guy said:


> Need a new rod....UL
> what do you suggest!


THAT'S THE TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR QUESTION, DEPENDS WHAT YOUR MAIN USE IS FOR IT, JIGGING DEEP WATER YOU MAY WANT THE GRAPHITE FEEL, BUT FOR SIGHT FISHING OR BOBBER FISHING I'D GO WITH GLASS.
I'VE GOT A GRAPHITE LOMIS 4WT, SOME REAL NICE VINTAGE FIBERGLASS FLY RODS , A BAMBOO FLY ROD THAT'S FUN , A 20 YEAR QUANTUM USA 5.6 UL THAT'S REAL SWEET COST 20 BUCKS, SOME ST CROIX, LAUGH ALL YOU WANT, BUT LATELY I'VE BEEN HAVING FUN WITH A HT IB 48 FIBERGLASS ICE ROD, SET UP FOR MICRO FLY FISHING , WORKS GREAT AS A SPINNING ROD TOO, SUPER CHEAP SUPER FUN, AND YOUR NOT LIKELY TO BREAK IT 
*HT 48" ICE BLUES LIGHT ACTION ICE FISHING ROD IB-48 WITH UL FAST ACTION TIP*
*



*


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

scooter_trasher said:


> THAT'S THE TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR QUESTION, DEPENDS WHAT YOUR MAIN USE IS FOR IT, JIGGING DEEP WATER YOU MAY WANT THE GRAPHITE FEEL, BUT FOR SIGHT FISHING OR BOBBER FISHING I'D GO WITH GLASS.
> I'VE GOT A GRAPHITE LOMIS 4WT, SOME REAL NICE VINTAGE FIBERGLASS FLY RODS , A BAMBOO FLY ROD THAT'S FUN , A 20 YEAR QUANTUM USA 5.6 UL THAT'S REAL SWEET COST 20 BUCKS, SOME ST CROIX, LAUGH ALL YOU WANT, BUT LATELY I'VE BEEN HAVING FUN WITH A HT IB 48 FIBERGLASS ICE ROD, SET UP FOR MICRO FLY FISHING , WORKS GREAT AS A SPINNING ROD TOO, SUPER CHEAP SUPER FUN, AND YOUR NOT LIKELY TO BREAK IT
> *HT 48" ICE BLUES LIGHT ACTION ICE FISHING ROD IB-48 WITH UL FAST ACTION TIP*


I fish HT on the ICE the red tipped one cant remember the length, maybe 30in or so for crappie and panfish. Super sensitive


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

super light action parabolic glass rods are a blast on smaller fish with 2lb test and they don't break as easy as high dollar graphite, they have enough backbone , but it' usually toward the handle, big benders 
How far you usually need to cast on the Paint 15 or 20 ft?


----------



## unclefrank (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass Pro has some decent glass rods. I use an 8.5 foot and it whips like a fly rod. Like to use float and fly technique with it. Had it for about 5 years now, $20. Small face spinning reel. Done Huron and Kalamazoo River with it with plenty of good sized fish netted.


----------



## French-guy (Sep 9, 2014)

I tried their micro lite glass (the yelllow one) this morning. 7'6" UL. Didn't like it, way to soft/"loose"
I've found a 7' Light Shakspeare Micro Series at Walmart for $17......Will have to try it
Anyway, I want to keep the price low...So I won't go G Loomis or St Croix !!!


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

French-guy said:


> I tried their micro lite glass (the yelllow one) this morning. 7'6" UL. Didn't like it, way to soft/"loose"
> I've found a 7' Light Shakspeare Micro Series at Walmart for $17......Will have to try it
> Anyway, I want to keep the price low...So I won't go G Loomis or St Croix !!!


Maybe try the Berkeley amp. The 5'6" light action rod is a little stiff for trout but still is sensitive. More than strong enough to handle a 20" beast. But forgiving enough to cast into small holes. Price is right as well.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

French-guy said:


> I tried their micro lite glass (the yelllow one) this morning. 7'6" UL. Didn't like it, way to soft/"loose"
> I've found a 7' Light Shakspeare Micro Series at Walmart for $17......Will have to try it
> Anyway, I want to keep the price low...So I won't go G Loomis or St Croix !!!


You wouldn't like an eagle claw if you don't like a whippy , gander has a graphite ul if that's what you like 20 bucks, I don,t understand why it has a fighting butt, I have a couple of their steelhead rods, about 15 years old I like.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...untain-Vortex-Spinning-Rod-66-Medium&i=727161


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Did pretty good Sunday, fished from about 8-4


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Did pretty good Sunday, fished from about 8-4


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Got a lot of browns and small rainbows nothing big yet


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

French-guy said:


> I tried their micro lite glass (the yelllow one) this morning. 7'6" UL. Didn't like it, way to soft/"loose"
> I've found a 7' Light Shakspeare Micro Series at Walmart for $17......Will have to try it
> Anyway, I want to keep the price low...So I won't go G Loomis or St Croix !!!


The micro-lites are pretty decent rods for trout IMO, they aren't top of the line, but they do the job and have enough backbone. I have landed a pretty good number of 20+" browns on the 5 ft ultra lite model and even a few larger steelhead (incidental hookups). For bigger fish/crank bait tossing I have the 6 ft model and it handles bigger browns and steelies pretty well with 8 lb.


----------

